
Show HN: 3D Visualizations of Deep Learning Model Outputs - andreyk
http://ec2-54-193-90-172.us-west-1.compute.amazonaws.com/#/
======
andreyk
A fairly small side project to display a bunch of outputs from deep models in
3D space, for easy exploration. Admittedly less slick than a previous such
thing
([http://scs.ryerson.ca/~aharley/vis/](http://scs.ryerson.ca/~aharley/vis/))
and not really useful, but I think it's pretty fun.

